
House Grills State Department Over Wassenaar Arrangement - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/house-grills-state-department-over-wassenaar-arrangement
======
wyldfire
Was ist "Wassenaar Arrangement"? It's an export restriction that impacts
software [1]

> In December 2013, the list of export restricted technologies was amended to
> include internet-based surveillance systems. New technologies placed under
> the export control regime include "intrusion software"—software designed to
> defeat a computer or network's protective measures so as to extract data or
> information—as well as IP network surveillance systems.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassenaar_Arrangement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassenaar_Arrangement)

~~~
a3n
> as well as IP network surveillance systems.

Wireshark?

